# Someone here within budha nature?



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Someone here within budda nature?

Someone here within budda nature?


----------



## TTom (Oct 1, 2010)

I have some Buddhist education but not alot. But I do have a dozen or so Buddhist friends I can ask questions.

Ask and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was very interested in Buddhism at one time.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 1, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> Someone here within budha nature?
> 
> Someone here within budha nature?



What question do you have?


----------



## bob28 (Oct 1, 2010)

I look like him.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't understand the original question...


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I don't understand the original question...



Just asking if anyone here is buddhist?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2010)

TTom said:


> I have some Buddhist education but not alot. But I do have a dozen or so Buddhist friends I can ask questions.
> 
> Ask and I'll see if I can help.



Ask them if as the Kingdom of God which is said in christians, "as in the Kingdom of God is in you" is close or similar to the buddist reality of "the Budda is in you" plus or minus a few thoughts?

Also, if you find they are receptive ask them what the Buddist know about Jesus? And, what is their perception from a buddist perspective of Jesus?

Tell them that I ask these questions now, but latter if they wish I'd like to know something about how or why does suffering prevent some individuals from knowing Jesus.  

Thanks bros.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

You can rub my belly anytime ,friend .


----------



## TTom (Oct 1, 2010)

As to the "Kingdom of God is in you" vs "the Buddha is in you" concept, I can speak a little to that.

Buddha is not a God, the Buddha was a man who developed a philosophy and a religion but Buddha is not God. Nor is Buddha non God. Buddhist do have a thought that every spark of life is holy and a part of the universal consciousness (about as close to God as a Buddhist gets) Which I guess is very similar to the idea that man's soul is a piece of God loaned to him when he was "created in the image of God".


Question #2

Most of the Buddhist I know are former Christians who left the Christian Churches in their teens and gravitated in their 30's or later to Buddhism. Most of them think Jesus was a great man who achieved a level of enlightenment that few Buddhists have ever done. I've actually heard one say

 "Jesus was a better Buddhist than I could ever be"

Those things said I will ask my Buddhists friends these questions as I cross their paths. To get a less clouded perspective of their view.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a theory that Jesus spent time in a Buddhist monastary in India during the years before he began his ministry. There are supposedly records of a monk named Isa who lived there in a time period that would line up correctly. There was a special on either History or Discovery about this a few years back.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just to add an aside to this tread,I know of at least one RC nun that was a practicing Zen Buddhist. She did not seem less a christian for it and the fact she was buddhist and christian was approved by the church authority as far as I know.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2010)

earl said:


> You can rub my belly anytime ,friend .


----------



## TTom (Oct 2, 2010)

Well because Buddhism can be practiced as either a philosophy or a religion. 

The story of the Buddha is pretty darned inspiring.
Royal Prince who snuck out of the palace and saw suffering and death in the world and chose to not become King and instead worked in religious ways to end that suffering.

(terribly shortened in my own little amateur way here)


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> There is a theory that Jesus spent time in a Buddhist monastary in India during the years before he began his ministry. There are supposedly records of a monk named Isa who lived there in a time period that would line up correctly. There was a special on either History or Discovery about this a few years back.



Glad you said "a Theory", because a Jew would not even enter the house of a gentile in those days, much less any kind of religious institution other than a Jewish Temple or synagogue, besides what would God in the flesh Learn from Budha ?
Jesus was teaching in the Jewish Temple at age 12.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Glad you said "a Theory", because a Jew would not even enter the house of a gentile in those days, much less any kind of religious institution other than a Jewish Temple or synagogue, besides what would God in the flesh Learn from Budha ?
> Jesus was teaching in the Jewish Temple at age 12.



Then perhaps He was a teacher.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

That would make all Bhudist Jews, LOL


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> That would make all Bhudist Jews, LOL



 Good one.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Glad you said "a Theory", because a Jew would not even enter the house of a gentile in those days, much less any kind of religious institution other than a Jewish Temple or synagogue, besides what would God in the flesh Learn from Budha ?
> Jesus was teaching in the Jewish Temple at age 12.



Perhaps he was a little bit more open minded than some of his followers.............


----------



## TTom (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack well he would not have learned from Buddha directly since Buddha preceded Jesus by about 500 years.

But the parallels between Buddhist teachings and the changes in doctrine from Jew to Christian in the way they are to behave are multiple.

And since there is record of Buddhist missionaries and monks to Egypt and Syria during the time of Jesus on Earth. The idea that he might have had some influence from Buddhist teachings is not beyond possible.

Some of the reported words of each are very similar in meaning.

Buddha: If you do not tend to one another then who is there to tend to you? Whoever who would tend me, he should tend the sick.

Jesus: Truly I tell you, just as you did it to one of the least of these, so you have done it unto me. 

Buddha: Consider others as yourself.

Jesus: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. 

Buddha:Hatred do not ever cease in this world by hating, but by love; this is an eternal truth... Overcome anger by love, Overcome evil by good. overcome the miser by giving, overcome the liar by truth.

Jesus: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you. From anyone who takes away your coat do not withhold even your shirt. Give to everyone who begs from you; and if anyone takes away your goods, do not ask for them again.

The similarities are there in the scriptures of each.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Glad you said "a Theory", because a Jew would not even enter the house of a gentile in those days, much less any kind of religious institution other than a Jewish Temple or synagogue, besides what would God in the flesh Learn from Budha ?
> Jesus was teaching in the Jewish Temple at age 12.





Either the bible is wrong or you are . Jesus did indeed enter the house of Gentiles and had no problem what so ever interacting with them . Where do you come up with this drivel ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Either the bible is wrong or you are . Jesus did indeed enter the house of Gentiles and had no problem what so ever interacting with them . Where do you come up with this drivel ?



Name one ?
Drivel ? you know nothing of Jewish Customs , why are you so arrogant ?

Go nowhere among the Gentiles, and enter no town of the Samaritans, but go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel." (Matthew 10:5,6)1 
Here Jesus clearly distinguishes the house of Israel from the Gentiles and the Samaritans.2 His disciples are to confine their mission to the physical descendants of their forefathers. Perhaps it is not co-incidental that their number is twelve, representing the twelve tribes of Israel.

Similarly Jesus limits His own apostolate to the house of Israel. To a Canaanite woman, seeking help for her daughter, Jesus says:

"I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel." (Matthew 15:24) 

This verbal response of Jesus was preceded by silence on His part and then the request of His disciples that Jesus send her away. There follows His second verbal response to her second plea, a response which can be interpreted only as a harsh rejection:

"It is not fair to take the children's bread and throw it to the dogs." (Matthew 15:26)3 
Further support to this limitation upon Jesus' ministry is indicated in the following passages which deal respectively with a sick Jewish woman and a despised tax-collector, who mends his ways after meeting Jesus:

"And ought not this woman, a daughter of Abraham whom Satan bound for eighteen years, be loosed from this bond on the Sabbath day?" (Luke 13:16) 
"Today salvation has come to this house, since he also is a son of Abraham. For the Son of Man came to seek and to save the lost." (Luke 19:9,10) 

Jesus helps them, for they belong to the house of Israel.

Like the first three Gospel accounts, the Gospel according to St. John tends towards the same limitation. Though Jesus and His disciples encounter Samaritans and stay with them for about two days (John 4:1-42), this event is unusual in Jesus' ministry. Might be because Samaritans were Jews with their brand of Judaism. (Romans 15:8).Paul  says nothing about a ministry of Jesus among the Gentiles.

Topographical studies likewise provide no evidence that Jesus ever went beyond the boundaries of the Jewish population.4


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Jewish customs won't get you into heaven. Hate to break it to you but they are just that ,Customs for Jews. Which ,by the way , being Jewish won't get you into heaven either. Talk about arrogance. 


cts 13:47 "The Lord has commanded us, saying, I have set you to be a light for the Gentiles, that you may bring salvation to the uttermost parts of the earth"

Acts 18:6 "Henceforth, I (Paul) will go unto the Gentiles"

Rom. 10:12 For there is no difference between the Jew and the Greek: for the same Lord over all is rich unto all that call upon him.

Rom. 15:16 "I should be the minister of Jesus Christ to the Gentiles"



Mark 7:24-8:9 (New International Version)

The Faith of a Syrophoenician Woman

 24Jesus left that place and went to the vicinity of Tyre.[a] He entered a house and did not want anyone to know it; yet he could not keep his presence secret. 25In fact, as soon as she heard about him, a woman whose little daughter was possessed by an evil* spirit came and fell at his feet. 26The woman was a Greek, born in Syrian Phoenicia. She begged Jesus to drive the demon out of her daughter.




You should try reading the Bible every now and then.*


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Jewish customs won't get you into heaven. Hate to break it to you but they are just that ,Customs for Jews. Which ,by the way , being Jewish won't get you into heaven either. Talk about arrogance.
> 
> 
> cts 13:47 "The Lord has commanded us, saying, I have set you to be a light for the Gentiles, that you may bring salvation to the uttermost parts of the earth"
> ...


*

Drivel drivel, The Syrian Came to Yeshua , he didn't go to her house, LOL
In another Case a Centurion Came to Jesus and asked him to come to his house to heal his servant, Jesus said go your way , your servant is healed" when the Centurion arrived his servant was well.
We see how he skipped entering the homes of gentiles.

You Just proved without the Holy Spirit you can't even comprehend the smallest things.
No one is saying Jewish Customs get you to heaven, Have I ever said that.

The Argument is Yeshua(Jesus) would never study under a pagan religion as consider by Jews any other religion in the world but Judaism is Pagan to them that incudes Christianity..

Even Today Orthodox Jews will not enter a Gentile's house or Church.
Get educated if you are going to be arguing religions.*


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought perhaps you could read English along with all the other languages you claim to know. 

He entered a house and did not want anyone to know it; yet he could not keep his presence secret. 25In fact, as soon as she heard about him, a woman whose little daughter was possessed by an evil* spirit came and fell at his feet. 26The woman was a Greek, born in Syrian Phoenicia. She begged Jesus to drive the demon out of her daughter.

He entered the Greek woman's house  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And now you claim Christianity is  a PAGAN religion to a  JEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You really do beat any thing I have come across.

You have proved that even though you may claim the Holy Spirit , one of the trinity, you talk some serious nonsense . Even after being shown where in the Bible that Jesus entered a Gentile home , you not only deny the Bible says what it says , you go off on a tangent that you and your people consider Christianity to be Pagan. 
Your whole post is so far fetched as to be unanswerable by a sane person. 
Good luck in whatever silliness it is that you are attempting to spread .*


----------



## bob28 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Drivel drivel, The Syrian Came to Yeshua , he didn't go to her house, LOL
> In another Case a Centurion Came to Jesus and asked him to come to his house to heal his servant, Jesus said go your way , your servant is healed" when the Centurion arrived his servant was well.
> We see how he skipped entering the homes of gentiles.
> 
> ...



Why yall got to be a bunch of haters?  Descriminating against the gentiles.  Yall out to be ashamed.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 4, 2010)

earl said:


> I thought perhaps you could read English along with all the other languages you claim to know.
> 
> He entered a house and did not want anyone to know it; yet he could not keep his presence secret. 25In fact, as soon as she heard about him, a woman whose little daughter was possessed by an evil* spirit came and fell at his feet. 26The woman was a Greek, born in Syrian Phoenicia. She begged Jesus to drive the demon out of her daughter.
> 
> ...


*

earl, please reread the referenced Bible passage. It doe not say it was her house, only that upon hearing where Jesus was , she went to where He was staying. This is not the first time you have overlooked the wording and made claims that a particular position was supported by Scripture. Do you make a habit of reading things as you would like them to be written, rather than as they are written? Maybe you just skim the words and miss some of the meaning.*


----------



## Madman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Perhaps he was a little bit more open minded than some of his followers.............



According to the Scriptures He is not.  

Buddhism can be judged by philosophy; it is a system of living so whether its ideas originated with Buddha or not is irrelevant.  He told his followers to go by his teachings and not to focus on him.

On the other hand Jesus professed to be “The Son of God” not just another profit whose teachings were to be followed.  Jesus himself said “You have granted me authority over all people that I might give eternal life to all those you have given me. Now this is eternal life: that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom you have sent."

Without Jesus there is no christianity.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 4, 2010)

earl, here is the NLT followed by the KJV.

Mark 7
 24 Then Jesus left Galilee and went north to the region of Tyre.[a] He didn’t want anyone to know which house he was staying in, but he couldn’t keep it a secret. 25 Right away a woman who had heard about him came and fell at his feet. Her little girl was possessed by an evil* spirit, 26 and she begged him to cast out the demon from her daughter.

   Since she was a Gentile, born in Syrian Phoenicia, 27 Jesus told her, “First I should feed the children—my own family, the Jews.[c] It isn’t right to take food from the children and throw it to the dogs.”

 28 She replied, “That’s true, Lord, but even the dogs under the table are allowed to eat the scraps from the children’s plates.”

 29 “Good answer!” he said. “Now go home, for the demon has left your daughter.” 30 And when she arrived home, she found her little girl lying quietly in bed, and the demon was gone.

......................................................................................................

Mark 7
24And from thence he arose, and went into the borders of Tyre and Sidon, and entered into an house, and would have no man know it: but he could not be hid.

 25For a certain woman, whose young daughter had an unclean spirit, heard of him, and came and fell at his feet:

 26The woman was a Greek, a Syrophenician by nation; and she besought him that he would cast forth the devil out of her daughter.

 27But Jesus said unto her, Let the children first be filled: for it is not meet to take the children's bread, and to cast it unto the dogs.

 28And she answered and said unto him, Yes, Lord: yet the dogs under the table eat of the children's crumbs.

 29And he said unto her, For this saying go thy way; the devil is gone out of thy daughter.

 30And when she was come to her house, she found the devil gone out, and her daughter laid upon the bed.*


----------



## TTom (Oct 4, 2010)

Well so much for discourse and greater understanding, we're back to the warring factions battling. Only difference is that we now have 3 battlefields rather than one.

Time for me to rethink posting things from the Vedas and the Bodhidharma in Christian threads.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 4, 2010)

gtparts said:


> earl, here is the NLT followed by the KJV.
> 
> Mark 7
> 24 Then Jesus left Galilee and went north to the region of Tyre.[a] He didn’t want anyone to know which house he was staying in, but he couldn’t keep it a secret. 25 Right away a woman who had heard about him came and fell at his feet. Her little girl was possessed by an evil* spirit, 26 and she begged him to cast out the demon from her daughter.
> ...


*

Very Good Understanding, poor Earl he wants so badly to shoot down anything I say.
He should go to a Yeshiva in Israel then maybe he can argue with me, LOL*


----------



## earl (Oct 4, 2010)

He didn’t want anyone to know which house he was staying in,


Boys , those words are in your Bible. Twist away . 

LJ perhaps you are the one that should go to Israel now that they are finally allowing you to go. There they can educate you on their version of Messainac Judaism. 

BTW gt , no words of wisdom on LJ's claim that Christianity is a Pagan religion according to Jews. Surely you can back him up on that too.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 4, 2010)

Here you go educate yourself, I spent over 30 years in Israel and graduated Yeshiva, so your the one that needs the education, LOL

http://whatjewsbelieve.org/explanation03.html


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 4, 2010)

Madman said:


> According to the Scriptures He is not.
> 
> Buddhism can be judged by philosophy; it is a system of living so whether its ideas originated with Buddha or not is irrelevant.  He told his followers to go by his teachings and not to focus on him.
> 
> ...



I would ask you to back that up with scripture, but the fact is I don't really care. Scripture was written by men with agendas and desire for control. The bulk of Jesus' teaching has probably been cast aside in favor of false teachings to make people worship the church. If Jesus ever comes back he's going to be very upset at the portrayal of him by most of his followers. I would be willing to bet my life on that one.

By the way, Jesus was a prophet not a "profit" as you called him. Then again that says a lot about the modern church doesn't it?


----------



## earl (Oct 4, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Here you go educate yourself, I spent over 30 years in Israel and graduated Yeshiva, so your the one that needs the education, LOL
> 
> http://whatjewsbelieve.org/explanation03.html




That was pretty much the same thing I read.I even posted in the Christian/Judaism forum along those lines and was accused of stirring up trouble . Now you come along and all the Christians jump on board . Wouldn't want to disagree with one of God's chosen.
So which is it ? Is Jesus your Lord and Saviour or are you part of a pagan cult ?
You claim to be a follower of Jesus.
You claim to be Jewish.
You claim Jews believe Christianity to be Pagan. 
I guess you are Pagan by your definition.

I never would have guessed it. 

It's also a wonder about the things you feel you need to get into heaven. After this I think I will go read your Humility thread . It will be most humorous after this thread.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 4, 2010)

You sure are one confused feller.


----------



## Madman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> I would ask you to back that up with scripture, but the fact is I don't really care.



I wish you did care.  Here it is anyway.

John 17:2-3 "Father, the time has come. Glorify your Son, that your Son may glorify you. 2For you granted him authority over all people that he might give eternal life to all those you have given him. 3Now this is eternal life: that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom you have sent.



> Scripture was written by men with agendas and desire for control. The bulk of Jesus' teaching has probably been cast aside in favor of false teachings to make people worship the church.



Really?  I've heard a lot about the Scriptures but never that.
I don't know anyone who "worships the church".



> I would be willing to bet my life on that one.



If you are not sure about eternity, death is a very dangerous thing.



> By the way, Jesus was a prophet not a "profit" as you called him. Then again that says a lot about the modern church doesn't it?



Man!  That is the truth if you look at some churches.  Thanks for the spelling help.  Guess I need to get my secretary to proof read this stuff.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 4, 2010)

earl said:


> He didn’t want anyone to know which house he was staying in,
> 
> 
> Boys , those words are in your Bible. Twist away .
> ...



earl, a little research and reading might actually help your understanding. Yes, Scripture doe say that Jesus sought to keep it quiet about where He was staying. It even indicates that He was seeking to get a little rest from the constant pressure of His ministry. Because Jesus followed Jewish custom, it is well reasoned that the home He was staying in was owned by a Jewish family.

As for the Jewish perspective on Christians, many Jews were told by their leaders that anyone who followed Jesus as Lord and Messiah had effectively denied their Jewish heritage and faith and become as the Gentiles, i.e. pagan. There are some today that would assert that LJ  and any other so-called Messianic Jews are pagans. I can assure you LJ and his brothers and sisters do not consider themselves pagans, nor would I.


----------



## earl (Oct 5, 2010)

If you say so . As far as I am concerned Christians take great liberties in twisting scriptures to say what ever they want them to. 
For a God that came to die on the cross for ALL MAN's sin , ya'll sure are trying to make him prejudice and racist. I guarantee that if folks believed what ya'' ll are trying to put out as fact ,there would be a lot less Christians.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTom said:


> Well so much for discourse and greater understanding, we're back to the warring factions battling. Only difference is that we now have 3 battlefields rather than one.
> 
> Time for me to rethink posting things from the Vedas and the Bodhidharma in Christian threads.



I'm starting to see how this all works now.  Christians can come into the Other Faiths and even the Atheist forum and sling their Biblical nonsense around but you will be kindly reminded to not quote from the Vedas or the Bodhidharma in their Forum.  Is that how the new system works?



earl said:


> If you say so . As far as I am concerned Christians take great liberties in twisting scriptures to say what ever they want them to.
> For a God that came to die on the cross for ALL MAN's sin , ya'll sure are trying to make him prejudice and racist. I guarantee that if folks believed what ya'' ll are trying to put out as fact ,there would be a lot less Christians.



Thank God, fewer and fewer every day.


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankfully , the fringe elements ,zealots , and just plain loonies are becoming smaller in number . Education is a wonderful thing . The ignorance is bliss ,and blind faith groups are slowly dieing out.

People are no longer afraid to study outside Christianity and are finding that it is not the first to make claims based on superstitions.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 7, 2010)

I've practiced Buddhism or its derivatives to some degree in the past-- most recently the American Zen version of zazen (or "sitting"). The version of sitting that I practice doesn't involve aiming for a state of bliss or enlightenment, but rather the cultivation of "mindfulness". By sitting quietly, controlling my breathing and gently pushing thoughts back when they want to come in, I hope to be able to become more aware of my actions and less influenced by the stream of blah-blah-blah that constantly runs though all of our heads. Its very similar to sitting in a deer stand. Sitting quietly, controlling your breathing, pushing away distracting thoughts to be more aware of the activity below you-- that's pretty much zazen in a nutshell...


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

mockingbird said:


> I've practiced Buddhism or its derivatives to some degree in the past-- most recently the American Zen version of zazen (or "sitting"). The version of sitting that I practice doesn't involve aiming for a state of bliss or enlightenment, but rather the cultivation of "mindfulness". By sitting quietly, controlling my breathing and gently pushing thoughts back when they want to come in, I hope to be able to become more aware of my actions and less influenced by the stream of blah-blah-blah that constantly runs though all of our heads. Its very similar to sitting in a deer stand. Sitting quietly, controlling your breathing, pushing away distracting thoughts to be more aware of the activity below you-- that's pretty much zazen in a nutshell...



Feels good, don't it?  I love stillness.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I'm starting to see how this all works now.  Christians can come into the Other Faiths and even the Atheist forum and sling their Biblical nonsense around but you will be kindly reminded to not quote from the Vedas or the Bodhidharma in their Forum.  Is that how the new system works?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God, fewer and fewer every day.



YOu and Earl have being doing it for years , LOL


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

Differences Between Christ and Buddha.

Tomb Has Buddhas Bones or ashes.

Christ Tomb is Empty.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Differences Between Christ and Buddha.
> 
> Tomb Has Buddhas Bones or ashes.
> 
> Christ Tomb is Empty.



Differences between Christ and Buddah:

Buddah says: "If you are a jerk, you come back and do it over til you get it right."

Jesus says:  "I don't care if you were a good person.  If you don't confess that I am God I will burn you forever."  Someone needs to pull the chain on this floater so we can move forward.

I promise, you will be a much better person and feel better about your fellow man if you leave this hoo ha alone.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Differences between Christ and Buddah:
> 
> Buddah says: "If you are a jerk, you come back and do it over til you get it right."
> 
> ...



No thank you , your Hoo ha's leader is dead as a door knob mine is alive and well.
Shalom


----------



## Dominic (Oct 7, 2010)

I practiced Mahāyāna for a number of years before returning to Catholicism. I still hold a very high respect for H.H. the Dalai Lama, though I do not view him as my spiritual leader, I do view him as a man of great peace.


----------



## earl (Oct 7, 2010)

There is much to be said about a man of great faith that often can't be said of spiritual leaders.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> No thank you , your Hoo ha's leader is dead as a door knob mine is alive and well.
> Shalom



I ain't heard a word from him except from his fine representatives who claim to speak to him directly.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone here within budda nature?


Tell, I ask this question. Why does suffering prevent some individuals from knowing Jesus.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 15, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> *I ain't heard a word from him*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> have you TRUELY asked?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 15, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> ambush80 said:
> 
> 
> > *I ain't heard a word from him*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 17, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> stringmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if I could get over how *silly *it seems.  But, yes I have.  It was silly then (in retrospect), it seemed important at the time.   Do you ever watch those "Ghost Hunter" shows on TV?  Those full grown men stand there in the dark with thousands of dollars worth of equipment and yell into an empty room: "Is there anybody in there?"
> ...


----------



## JFS (Apr 19, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Why does suffering prevent some individuals from knowing Jesus.



I don't know why it would.  In fact, I would say the opposite is true.  Just as it is hard for the rich man to follow Jesus, it is often those who have lost the most and suffered who find it easier to turn to Jesus (e.g. think prison ministry).  

For the record, a Buddhist will tell you we all have Buddha nature, it's just a matter of inner discovery to find it.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 19, 2011)

JFS said:


> I don't know why it would.  In fact, I would say the opposite is true.  Just as it is hard for the rich man to follow Jesus, it is often those who have lost the most and suffered who find it easier to turn to Jesus (e.g. think prison ministry).
> 
> For the record, a Buddhist will tell you we all have Buddha nature, it's just a matter of inner discovery to find it.



I think that when I wrote this I was understanding that some members ( some that are banned now) were suffering in that they were in part victims of overbearing christian parents or their parents had been former members of denominations where they were controled to the point of isolating their children from the usual society.

I think these people continued to suffer in adulthood. It was a spiritual suffering, as if they had been abused by their parents and the parent's God and faith.

It was almost impossible for these people to even consider a wholesome relationship with God, Jesus, the Holy Spirit simply because they percieved their parents "damaged" due to Jesus, the christian church, christians, the bible etc...

I suppose people can be bullied, beaten down expecially as children and some will have a hard time to recover a fully trusting spiritual life. Sometimes this suffering comes out as arguing, with good facts and opinions that all that is christian is a crock.

I thought that since Buddhist are well versed in "suffering" and its relationship to our lives, that perhaps they could point to a remedy, or a promise  and people like my friends earl and others could get a second chance at  brushing  against the garments of God.


----------



## JFS (Apr 20, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> I think that when I wrote this I was understanding that I thought that since Buddhist are well versed in "suffering" and its relationship to our lives, that perhaps they could point to a remedy, or a promise  and people like my friends earl and others could get a second chance at  brushing  against the garments of God.




Sorry, I guess I'm late to the game and didn't pick up on the history.  "Suffering" is a narrow translation of the concept.   It's really broader than suffering, at least as far as that implies something acute, although that would be included.  It also includes angst, unease, unhappiness, anxiety, etc.  But to your point, while these conditions are fairly universal, Buddhism does address this more than any other religion I have seen and has a very developed analysis of the psychology involved in the human condition. In many Buddhist traditions meditation is largely a practice of observing the way the thought process works and realizing the truths of our existence, which for the vast majority of people are concealed behind a cloud of false thinking- false thinking that produces Dukkha, or what is commonly translated as suffering.  Awakening isn't the learning of some secret knowledge, it's merely lifting the veil and, once freed from your misconceptions, seeing what has been there all along.  

I think Buddhism would help many of the people you are describing.  But everyone has these issues to some degree, so to that extent there is nothing unique about the fact Buddhism could help them, it could probably help most people.  But to get real value from the principles you really have to adopt the practices.  There's not really a way to reduce it to a pithy slogan you can pass along.   The process is agnostic though so I don't see a reason why it couldn't have the effect you seek.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> No thank you , your Hoo ha's leader is dead as a door knob mine is alive and well.
> Shalom



It's a shame that Christians have to not only degrade their own forum topics, but wander into other forums, not labelled Christian, and degrade them.

While you take pride in slandering a great philosophers teachings consider this. How many Buddhist do you see arguing over the subtleties of the meaning of his teachings vs. the many arrogant factions of Christianity, each bragging that their cross is bigger than the others?

The one thing that Buddha and Jesus both taught were humility towards other men, yet it seems only the Buddhist get it. The Christians desire to be right, at all cost, regardless of how damaging to his base mission, overshadows what little poise he may have had when he first opened his mouth.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 22, 2011)

It is highly unlikely that a Buddhist would be found arguing Buddhism. The founder of the religion, Gautama, drew heavily from Hinduism, in which he was raised. Basically, he eliminated the pantheon of gods found in that religion and substituted the idea of ascendency by a life focused on asceticism and a self-denial that is spiritual in nature and purpose. To become nothing is the life-consuming "ambition".
The Buddha also encouraged his followers not to follow him or his teaching but to seek that which worked for themselves, in the belief that his "way" was not necessarily the "way" for anyone else.

That really doesn't sound like what Jesus taught, imho.


----------



## JFS (Apr 22, 2011)

> The founder of the religion, Gautama, drew heavily from Hinduism, in which he was raised.



No doubt Buddha taught in a Hindu culture, but he did deviate significantly from the Brahman traditions of the time.  In fact, much of what makes Buddha's teachings "Buddhism" are those exact deviations.



> Basically, he eliminated the pantheon of gods found in that religion



Buddhism has a diverse history with gods.  Buddha himself was fairly agnostic, saying you couldn't tell what gods existed and even if you could they weren't the solution to the problem.  But some Buddhist tradition (e.g. Tibetan Buddhism) still incorporate some gods while Zen Buddhism and most Western Buddhism are totally agnostic.  Definitely related to the local cultural landscape.



> and substituted the idea of ascendency by a life focused on asceticism and a self-denial that is spiritual in nature and purpose.



That's not quite right.  Buddha experimented with asceticism but rejected it before being awakened by following a different path.  Buddha taught what is know as "the middle way", which is the path between asceticism and sensualism.   Think of it as moderation.



> To become nothing is the life-consuming "ambition".



Not quite right either.  It's more about realizing the true nature of self.  There is no goal to become anything, only to see through the deceptions and realize the truth of your existence.



> The Buddha also encouraged his followers not to follow him or his teaching but to seek that which worked for themselves, in the belief that his "way" was not necessarily the "way" for anyone else



One of the most redeeming features of Buddhism.  But he still taught, so in that he was trying to convey the way that he found to work.  


There are some very similar concepts in sayings of Buddha and Jesus, but you would probably have to look to gnosticism or non-traditional Christianity as opposed to orthodox teachings to get closer parallels in the main message.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 22, 2011)

Still doesn't sound like what Jesus taught, imho. 

But thanks for cleaning up some of the info about Sid.


----------

